# Tips and Tricks



## hyrax (Sep 10, 2007)

What tips or tricks would you pass down to others?


----------



## hyrax (Sep 10, 2007)

I mark my pole at 4" intervals for quick, easy measurements.
I carry my forceps and scissors on a lanyard around my neck for easy access.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Pull your socks over your pants before you put your waders on. This stops your pants from crawlling up your legs as you put the waders on.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

always sunrise and sunset preferably sunset


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Using a float tube????? It gives you mobility to get into areas a boat can't and forces ya to fish slower and better. :wink: I agree to the previous tips and use em. I'll have to think about this subject. After 74 yrs. I must have some. :? 
Leaky


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't be afraid to think outside the box.... sometimes what everyone else is using isn't always the best thing to get you on fish that day. Experimentation sometimes pays off big. Oh, instead of stretching out your socks, get some elastic bands with velcro on the end for your pants legs.... they're like two bucks at Walmart. :wink: That way, your pants stay down and the wife doesn't yell at you for ruining your socks. :lol:


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I keep a small used lotion bottle full of sun screen in my tackle box. Skin cancer is not a fun way to go out! 8)


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

If strawberry is handing you a skunk, start targeting native Utah chub.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Be sure you know how to cast before you start tossing buggers, otherwise you will have a nice olive/ginger bugger earing combination... *()* *()*


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hooking Whitefish in the tail makes them fight much harder!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't be afraid to get a little dirty or walk a little further than the next guy you will be rewarded.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't be so serious about fishing that is stops being fun. Remember this is supossed to be fun.

Mark


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

You have to fish a lot to get good at it. Going a couple times a year isn't enough :mrgreen:


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

When going for cats dont be afraid to put a four inch piece of meat (white bass, carp)on a big trebble hook. That way the little muds wont mess with it. You will go big or go home. Thats the way I like it. I might have a second rod with a worm on it till I have to swim for the other. Because those big boys (cats) dont hit like little girls.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Waterproof waders are not effective if you pee in them.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Improv said:


> Waterproof waders are not effective if you pee in them.


But for wintertime fishing it will sure warm things up for you! *()*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Improv said:
> 
> 
> > Waterproof waders are not effective if you pee in them.
> ...


...at least for the first few minutes! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

If you find yourself in a "bind." Your sock will double as toilet paper. Your sock also becomes disposable at that point. Believe me... It's better than walking a few miles with monkey butt.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> If you find yourself in a "bind." Your sock will double as toilet paper. Your sock also becomes disposable at that point. Believe me... It's better than walking a few miles with monkey butt.


Cheech that is pure gold for wilderness advice! That is way we cary baby wipes in the wheelers sure makes a wilderness duce a lot cleaner!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I always sing a song while fishing and it goes something like this,

Come on little fishie,fishie,fishie.
Come on little fishie, bit my line.

sometimes it works, sometimes they just look at you funny and swim off.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Small fish eat bugs, big fish eat other fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here, here!

+1 swbuckmaster


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Small fish eat bugs, big fish eat other fish.


This is what is making my little foray into fly fishing so hard. I got a bunch of big gaudy streamers along with the micro nymphs and dries. I just cant help myself....

I also fully agree with you


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

cheech said:


> If you find yourself in a "bind." Your sock will double as toilet paper. Your sock also becomes disposable at that point. Believe me... It's better than walking a few miles with monkey butt.


The sleeves on your shirts work also! :lol:


----------

